# looking for stainless steel wire mesh



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Does anybody know where I can locate some very fine SS wire mesh? I was at Michael's and saw some fine aluminum mesh, but I didn't know if I could use that in my aquarium or not.

thanks!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

You might be able to find it at home depot or maybe a place that sells window screens. You are planning to use it in your aquarium?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Fishfry,

May be a plastic mesh will do? Look here:
http://www.dallasbonsai.com/store/drainage_mesh.html

The first picture shows the actual mesh size. That mesh is bendable but has good structural strength.

Home depot has the gutter leaf protector mesh that is metallic but it rusts under water. They have the same thing in plastic. The holes of both of them are about 1/4".

--Nikolay


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

thanks for the ideas, that plastic stuff might work as long as it will sink. I might also try that aluminum mesh I saw because it said it was rust-proof, and I will check out Home Depot. I am going to use it to grow some creeping plants on. I am going to try growing some Hemianthus callitrichoides on it. 

-Ethan


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Aquatic Eco-Systems sells various size meshes.

The largest has a mesh size of .039" (about 1/32") and is $14.35 for a 12"x48" piece.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I cannot recommend them more


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

whoa that is cool mesh! I think it is too small for my application, I ended up going with the "rust-proof" aluminum mesh I saw at the craft store.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

It comes in different microns. 500 Microns would have probably worked for you but if you solved the problem that it worked out.


----------



## liuxiaoshan (Jul 15, 2009)

Dear sir 
Our company produce all kinds of wire meshes .This is our website:www.marine-wiremesh.com
If you have intrests,you can send me email:[email protected]
Hope your reply,thanks 
Linda


----------



## liuxiaoshan (Jul 15, 2009)

dear sir 
Our company produces all kinds of wire mesh ,you can visite: www.marine-wiremesh.com
If you have intrest,you can send me email:[email protected]


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Did you try OregonAqua.com He has several sizes. He's a great guy.


----------



## l00t (May 14, 2009)

I go to home depot, it's very cheap and works.

Around plumbing find the drain lint catcher, there will be 2 rolls in the packet for about a buck fifty.

It will come in a tube shape, just take a pair of scissors and cut it open and you have a nice size stainless steel mesh 

It might not be the best mesh, but it's worked for me so far  and it hasn't oxidated either.


----------

